# Yahoo- Salmonella ruined me, former Buford man says (Atlanta Journal-Constitution)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Michael Thomas had nine siblings but he was the one who grew up as the "peanut butter kid." His idea of a great meal was a classic PB&J: white bread slathered with jelly and half a jar of the creamy, nutty all-American spread.View the full article


----------

